# Saratoga, NY B/T/F CLEO



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

German Shepherd: Cleo is a 7 year old spayed female who is housebroken and good with cats. Cleo is a great dog who needs the reassurance of an owner who knows the breed.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This site is updated daily. Animal availability changes daily. Always call the Shelter to see if the animal you are interested in is still available(518-885-4113). When you call, please identify the dogs by kennel #. These dogs have been turned in by their owner. 

This is close to me if interested PM me and I can go and see her.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, she's really pretty!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

No one wanted their picture taken today!!!!!!! Just too excited to have people around to sit still. The owners turned her in because they could not handle her, it just took them five years. Very nice girl, no barking when the other dogs started to bark and jump around. She is walked every day and does pull some, you can put your hand in her bowl and she does not care.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

First picture is the other gsd that is there, the second picture is Cleo.


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

I know the shelter manager has changed since I used to pull from them and I'm not up on any other changes they may have made, but a few years ago they were rescue friendly, but they didn't have a spay/neuter program. They would beg me to take shepherds so they wouldn't end up in some back yard breeders program. Some of you may remember, Sharla, Holly and a few others that I had from several years ago - this is that shelter. Adopters would pay a small refundable deposit that would be returned once they had the dog altered. . . . . . . .


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This poor girl has been at the shelter for months now.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I have someone going to see these two on Thursday she has been there for a while so her time might be getting short.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Kathyb I understand there is interest in this girl and if it doesn't pan out she does have a backup plan in place. Thank you for keeping these girls in the limelight!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just received this information.

Okay called Saratoga - CHLOE (w/ the lump) was adopted today but theemployee didn't feel like it might stick - they will call us if she isreturned. CLEO is still available but there was someone potentially interested in her - they will call me back tomorrow to let me know if she was adopted or not. A little more background on her: she is a mellow shepherd (which is what I observed as well) who was originally adopted from Saratoga in November and returned immediately for not getting along with the 2 female shepherds. Another person adopted and returned her -shelter staff made it sound like person was not savvy enough to handle aGSD. So would be great if both are adopted and it sticks but other wise Saratoga knows we will take both in and would come and get them on Saturday.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl is still at the shelter as the people never came to pick her up and Peppertree is now not sure if they have room.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I was there this morning and neither GSD was there. Who knows what Monday brings! They seem to have a high return rate, the poor dogs there just come and go. From what I understand no one checks the adopters out.


----------

